# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Podatak o primljnoj injekciji rh imunoglobulina

## enchi

Postavila sam pitanje na temi rh inkompatibilnost ali tek naknadno (čitaj:prekasno) shvatila da je to pdf "Komentari na tekstove s potrala", pa postavaljm pitanje ovdje, ima više smisla.

Dakle, zanima me da li rh negativne mame koje su rodile rh pozitivno dijete imaju, i gdje, upisan podatak o primljenoj injekciji imunoglobulina nakon poroda?

----------


## marta

Mislim da mi to nije nigdje upisano. POjma nemam. Zasto pitas?

----------


## enchi

Ma da, niti meni ne piše.

Trudna sam drugi puta pa želim biti skroz sigurna da sam ju primila nakon prvog poroda jer mi je nekako u magli sjećanje na to...iako vjerujem da bi pitala dr. tijekom boravka u bolnici jer sam znala da ju trebam dobiti. Sjećam se nekakvog okretanja na bok da mi sestra da injekciju, mislim da je to bilo iduće jutro nakon poroda (rodila sam oko 22 sata) pa vjerujem da je to bilo zbog imunoglobulina, nije bilo potrebe za bilo čim drugim. Mislim, kako mogu biti toliko zaboravna...svašta!

Inače sam AB-, djevojčica mi je AB+ (kao i muž).

----------


## malena beba

meni se cini da je ipak negdje upisano... mozda na otpusnom listu??

----------


## enchi

Malena beba, biti će da si u pravu! Bila sam u međuvremenu kod dr. na pregledu i ona se zapravo iznenadila da nije napisano, niti na otpusnici niti na otpusnom pismu. No, dr. kaže da ne može vjerovati da mi ju ne bi dali...ali propusti se dešavaju, to znamo svi, nažalost!

I to što se ja sjećam da sam dobila injekciju tijekom boravka u bolnici je bila injekcija uterotonika, prosvjetilal me dr..  :Embarassed: 

Razgovarati ću s dr. koji me porodio, možda će mu se dati zaviriti u arhivu s onim listama koje vise na svakom bolničkom krevetu, tamo bi moralo pisati, ukoliko su mi je dali.

----------


## Audrey

Ja imam u otpusnom pismu (jest da mi je prvo velepoštovani g. primarijus upisao da je DIJETE dobilo imunoglobulin, što je vjerojatno tipfeler koji su na moj upit ispravili), a čak sam dobila i ambalažu, tj. kartonsku kutijicu u kojoj je taj preparat bio upakiran. Još uvijek to čuvam, pogledat ću kako se točno zove kad dođem kući.
Bolnica je bila Petrova.

----------


## enchi

Znate li postoji li kakva prevencija,, ukoliko su mi ju propustili dati nakon prvog poroda, da sada, u drugoj trudnoći (ako beba bude pozitivne krvne grupe) ne dođe do problema...baš sam zabrinuta jer posljedice mogu biti stvarno zastrašujuće!

----------


## Audrey

Evo baš gledam, i u otpusnom pismu i u otpusnici mi piše da je Coombs negativan i da sam dobila ANTI D.
A taj se zove Partobulin -Inject (Anti-D, Immune Globulin Human).

----------


## tonili

Ja sam je primila nakon kiretaže i to mi piše u otpusnom pismu.

----------

